# Pre-Op & Physical Same Day



## volleyb13 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a question, if we have a new patient come into our office for a new patient physical and they also are requesting a pre-op, and the doctor documents the physical separately & correctly, and then the doctor also documents a pre-op separately & correctly, can we bill for both on the same date of service adding a 25 modifier to the pre-op? I cannot find any documentation on billing properly for this situation. Any info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Jagadish (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are billing the physical with 9938X series append the modifier to 9920X and you can bill both linking appropriate DX codes.


----------

